
How to Measure CO2 with a Low-Cost Sensor and a Raspberry Pi - joshefin
https://joshefin.xyz/measure-co2-with-senseair-s8-raspberry-pi-java/
======
693471
You are not going to get an accurate CO2 sensor for $27. You're being misled
into buying cheap Chinese crap.

An accurate CO2 sensor is much more expensive. I would not trust the readings
of the sensor in this blog. It's going to be off by over 100ppm, especially if
there's a lack of good airflow.

[https://www.atlas-scientific.com/product_pages/probes/ezo-
co...](https://www.atlas-scientific.com/product_pages/probes/ezo-co2.html)

~~~
joshefin
Senseair is a Swedish company and definitely not "cheap Chinese crap". Do you
know about any research that confirms your statements about the accuracy?

I believe that some of the more expensive sensors are more accurate, but this
cheap one may be a good enough solution in some cases (e.g. indoor air
monitoring for DIY projects).

~~~
693471
The research has been done by the weed growing community. I don't know any
professional growers using sensors outside of the American Scientific as the
cheap ones are inaccurate and failure prone.

